# URANIUM up $18 to $113



## kransky (14 April 2007)

OMG    

PDN shares are going to FLY

(dont hold PDN)


----------



## nizar (14 April 2007)

kransky said:


> OMG
> 
> PDN shares are going to FLY
> 
> (dont hold PDN)




Old news bro.
Auction was last weekend.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 April 2007)

kransky said:


> OMG
> 
> PDN shares are going to FLY
> 
> (dont hold PDN)




 

Kransky use this to get a MORE UP TO DATE PRICE 

http://tradetech.com/


----------



## kransky (14 April 2007)

I havent been checking metals prices all that closely the last week or two.. been busy at work.



But noticed the U price was 113 and saw there was no mention of this in the "U up to $72" thread so I posted this... 

Thanks YT, I use http://kitco.com/ which is ok imo...


----------



## purple (14 April 2007)

*Yawn*
i hold PDN...
and getting a bit impatient.
it's still struggling to get back to pre-Feb mini crash levels.

could someone pls phone Borshoff to tell him to hurry up please...it'll cost too much for me cause I'm half a globe away.


----------



## Kimosabi (15 April 2007)

purple said:


> *Yawn*
> i hold PDN...
> and getting a bit impatient.
> it's still struggling to get back to pre-Feb mini crash levels.
> ...




I'll buy them off you for $1 a share...


----------

